# Topics > Applications > AI in education >  Jill Watson, AI-powered teaching assistant, Georgia Institute of Technology, Atlanta, Georgia, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Ashok Goel

Watson, artificially intelligent computer system

----------


## Airicist

Article "Imagine Discovering That Your Teaching Assistant Really Is a Robot"
Students mostly couldn’t tell ‘Jill Watson’ wasn’t human; ‘Yep!’

by Melissa Korn
May 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Professor Pranksman fools his students with a TA powered by IBM's Watson"
Her name was Jill Watson

by Paul Miller
May 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "University students fooled by robot TA"
Artificial intelligence behind supercomputer Watson used to create TA for online AI course

by Dan Misener
May 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Georgia Tech's Teaching Assistant "Jill Watson" Turns Out To Be A Robot!"

by Kim Bussing
September 10, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "A Secret Ops AI Aims to Save Education"
This AI professor couldn’t keep up as his classes grew and grew. So he built himself an extra teaching assistant: Jill Watson.

by Todd Leopold
December 13, 2016

----------

